# Inverted Google Now Homescreen Theme



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1910626

thought this was interesting


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

huh


----------

